# New dighole for Christmas



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Rendell made sure I saw what the LGDs did for New Year.
I know there's a thread somewhere about LGD digging ....
There's another post about broomsedge - and that's a clump of it growing by Rendell's head.
I don't understand why they dig where they dig, this is a corner near the front gate.
They could have helped me out by digging up the broomsedge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's helping you get all the spreading roots.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🥴😳🤨


----------

